# Lava Dancers



## Steven Dillon (Jun 7, 2017)

Lava Dancers was composed at Hopeland Gardens in Aiken, SC.

From The Artist's Story blog post:
"Upon the first look through the viewfinder at the subject in Lava Dancers, I immediately knew the title of this piece.  I was initially attracted to the colors, but getting in close and seeing what looked like a yellow ring of magma that seemed to be expanding while it cools off into the searing oranges and reds with stamens rising up from it was sensational.  The stamens seem to be blissfully dancing as if they couldn’t be happier with their scorching environment.  I love how the filaments fade just as they enter the yellow as that adds to the feeling of them emerging from a fluid.  The high level of detail allows surface texture on the anthers within the focal point to be seen."

Techs:
Canon 5D Mark III
F/22
ISO-100
4 seconds
180mm + 2X
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## OldManJim (Jun 10, 2017)

Just awesome! Congrats.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 10, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 12, 2017)

OldManJim said:


> Just awesome! Congrats.


Thank you.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 12, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Great shot!


Thank you.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 12, 2017)

Excellent.  Great title.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 12, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Excellent.  Great title.


Thank you.


----------



## ßerto (Jun 18, 2017)

Fantastic!
from other planet?


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 19, 2017)

ßerto said:


> Fantastic!
> from other planet?


Thank you.


----------

